# Bin neu



## Petra (28. Aug. 2005)

HALLO ICH BIN NEU UND MICH VORSTELLEN 
ICH HEISSE PETRA BIN 42 JAHRE KOMME AUS DORSTEN
ICH MÖCHTE IN MEINEN GARTEN EINEN FERTIGTEICH ANLEGEN  DIE SCHALE HABE ICH SCHONIE GRÖSSE DES TEICHES IST L 135cmX B 90cmX T 50cm FASSUNGSVERMÖGEN AN WASSER  CA. 200 L

DEN RAND DES BECKENS WOLLTE ICH MIT STEINFOLIE ABDECKEN DAMIT MAN IHN NICHT MEHR SIEHT UND GLEICHZEITIG MÖCHTE ICH DAMIT EINEN BACHLAUF LEGEN HOFFE DAS ES GEHT EINE WASSERFONTAINEN- PUMPEN-SET HABE ICH AUCH SCHON.

JETZT DIE FRAGE KANN ICH DA AUCH FISCHE REIN SETZEN ODER SOLL ICH ES LIEBER SEIN LASSEN BEI DER GRÖSSE.
WENN ICH KEINE FISCHE REIN MACHEN SOLLTE  MACHE ICH EBEN NUR EIN FEUCHTBIOTOP DAS KOMMT AUCH GUT AN  BEI DEN VIELEN TIEREN DIE WIR HIER HABEN.


GRUSS PETRA


----------



## Dr.J (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns. Hier bist du gut aufgehoben. 

Zu deiner Frage. Wenn ich mir das Becken so ansehe, dann ist der tiefste Bereich (50 cm) nicht gerade sehr gross um Fischen ein Platz zum Überwintern zu geben. Sicher soll ja am Grund die Pumpe stehen und vielleicht auch ne Seerose. Fische (z.B. Goldfische, etc.)  brauchen zum Überwintern mindestens 70 - 80 cm, am besten sogar mehr als 1 m. Durch die Eisdecke kann es ganz schön eng werden, ausser du schaffst es den Teich komplett eisfrei zu halten. Ich würde mal sagen, für __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge ist Platz vorhanden, aber von grösseren Fischen (Goldfische, Shubunkins, ... brauchen als Schwarmfische viel Platz zum Schwimmen) würde ich dir abraten.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra!

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns...  


Zu deiner Frage:

Ein großes Lob vorweg, dass Du dich vorher darüber informierst ob Fische ja oder nein !

Ich würde in diesen Fertigbecken komplett auf Fischbesatz verzichten.

Die geringe Wassertiefe von 50 cm schreckt alleine schon ab.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass evtl. noch eine Substratschicht eingebracht wird, dann bist Du nachher nur noch bei 40 cm Wassertiefe.

Also, setze dort bitte keine Fische ein, erstelle Dir ein schönes Biotop.

Vieleicht meldet sich ja noch die Silke zu Wort, sie hat auch ein Fertigbecken, was Sie meiner Meinung nach sehr schön als Biotop hergerichtet hat.


----------



## Doris (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.
Wie Thorsten schon schreibt, hier bist du gut aufgehoben, oder aber: Da werden Sie geholfen  

Ich würde an deiner Stelle sogar auf __ Moderlieschen verzichten. Es sind zwar relativ kleine Fische, aber die vermehren sich ziemlich schnell 
Wir haben in unseren Teich im Frühjahr 14 von denen eingesetzt und mittlerweile haben wir viele hundert davon. Bei der Grösse deines Teiches  würde er  innerhalb weniger Monate wegen Überfüllung geschlossen werden müssen.


----------



## Petra (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Dr.J ,Thorsten und Doris
Danke für die SCHNELLE antwort.

Da das Becken wirklich nur 50cm Tief ist werde ich es als Biotop lieber nutzen denn ich möchte nicht das die Fische darin im Winter Sterben weil es nicht die richtige tiefe hat.

Danke nochmals.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Steffen (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi Petra...







 im Forum. Ein Biotop ist doch auch schön wenn ich da an die ganzen Tiere denke die sich da ansiedeln werden wirst bestimmt sehr viel Freude an deinen Biotop haben.

Ich hoffe wir werden dann auch ab und zu Bilder von deinen Teich sehen....


----------



## Dodi (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi, Petra!

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!
Ich freue mich, dass Du aus dem doch sehr kleinen Becken ein Biotop machen willst. Für Fische wäre dies doch zu klein und zu niedrig.

Aber, wie Steffen schon sagte, auch ein Biotop kann viiiel Freude machen, man denke da an __ Frösche, __ Libellen etc.

Also, halt uns auf dem Laufenden und zeige Bilder!


----------



## Petra (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi Dodi

Danke für die nette Begrüssung

Sobald ich mit dem ausgraben anfange werde ich fotos schiessen.
für mich ist das viel arbeit weil ich ja alles alleine mache da mein Mann immer unterwegs ist denn er ist Fernfahrer und am Wochenende möchte er doch seine RUHE haben aber das macht mir nichts aus,denn ich bin gerne im Garten am rumwühlen.
So bis die ersten Bilder kommen müssen alle warten.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Administrator (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

und ein Herzliches Willkommen auch von mir!

Solltest Du mal "technische" Probleme mit dem Forum hier haben - PN oder Post an mich - und Dir wird geholfen.


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

auch von mir erstmal *Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!*

Wie ich sehe, ist ja schon fast alles gesagt ;-)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch an Dich.
Hast Du schon mal ein Fertigbecken selbst eingebaut bzw. weißt Du, wie man das machen muß?
Ist nämlich nicht ganz "ohne"!

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit Deinem Miniteich.


----------



## Petra (28. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett
nein ich habe auch noch nie ein Fertigteich in den boden gesetzt aber ich weiss wie ich es machen muss.
Man muss den Boden Stufenartig ausgraben
Ich mache es so 
1. lege ich das Becken auf den Kopf und nehme den umfang
2. werde ich dann die tiefste stelle zuerst ausgraben und danach geht es weiter so.
So das war es erst mal werde mich  melden wenn es soweit ist.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2005)

Hi Petra,

und zum Schluß ganz wichtig mit Sand einschwemmen. ;-)
Damit auch der kleinste Hohlraum unter der Schale ausgefüllt wird.

Das dauert eine ganze Weile und ist viel Aufwand für so "wenig" Wasser. 
Deshalb ist ein Fertigteich nur auf den ersten Blick einfacher als ein Folienteich.

Aber da er ja nun mal schon da ist, werden wir Dich sicherlich nicht zu einem Folienteich überreden (können).  

Viel Spaß beim Buddeln!


----------



## Petra (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Leute
Heute habe ich angefangen zu Buddeln man war das Schwer.
Ich musste mir erst mal einen Bohrhammen von meinen Schwager  holen sonst wäre ich garnicht durchgekommen da so viel schotter unter den pflastersteinen war.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (29. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

einen Bohrhammer,    mein Mitleid hast Du !

Vergesse bitte die Fotos nicht...wir möchten doch auch was sehen


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten 

Will mal versuchen Bilder einzusetzen denn Gestern ging es nicht hoffe das es jetzt geht.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten leider bekomme ich keine bilder rein weiss der teufel warum nicht.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

Moin Petra,

im ersten Post hat es doch auch geklappt.

Du kannst die Bilder ganz einfach hier als "Attachment " einfügen.

Du musst nur auf die Größe achten, 640x480 Pixel.
*
Attachment hinzufügen*

1.Dateiname > Durchsuchen(Button) > Bild von deinen PC hochladen
2. Attachment hinzufügen(Button) und fertig ist es.


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Leider kann ich mit meiner Kamara keine bilder einsetzen da sie ein Pixel von 1024 x 768 hat ich hatte von meiner Freundin die  Kamara  für das erste  Foto  da meine Defeckt war.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

Rehi Petra,

dann schicke mir doch die Bilder per Mail.Ich werde sie entsprechend verkleinern und hier einsetzen oder guckst Du hier...

Hier mal ein  Bildbearbeitungsprogramm .(Einfach-Kostenlos-Freeware)   

Bildbearbeitungsprogramm


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Rehi Thorsten
Sende mir doch bitte mal deine eMail adresse.
Ich sende dir dann die Fotos.

Druss Petra ::cry:


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

thorsten@hobby-gartenteich.de

Steht aber auch unten rechts, bei mir in der Leiste


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Rehi Thorsten bilder sind zu dir unterwegs
unter meiner yahoo eMail adresse

Gruss Petra

_Edit by Thorsten.

Hier nun die Bilder_.


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Danke Thorsten wie hast du das gemacht.


Gruss Petra :newb:


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

Nur das oben genannte Bildverarbeitungsprogramm benutzt.

Das ist Kinderleicht und kostenlos...lade es Dir ruhig herunter  


P.S.
Die deutsche Version ist auf der Seite auch vorhanden (oben rechts)


----------



## sanke10 (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra!
Wir haben fast alle mal klein angefangen, wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Biotop . 
           Gruß Lenhart


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hi Leute

Soweit bin ich schon mal

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Sorry das ist das verkerte  FOTO


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

So jetzt noch mal


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich weiss nicht bin immer noch drauf und dran mir doch ein Folienteich zu bauen,denn ich habe soooooooviiiiieeeeelllllllll Platz ich könnte wirklich mehr darauss machen .

Wenn ich mir dann einen Folienteich Baue dann in der Grösse 2,50 x 2,50
und die tiefe 1,5 reicht das???

Jetzt noch was was brauche ich dafür alles.
Bitte um eine gute Antwort.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (30. Aug. 2005)

hallo petra
ein teich mit folie ist wohl besser.wenn du platz genug hast dann mach das mit folie lieber.kuck mal hier habe ich was gefunden http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic614.html
liebe grüße maja


----------



## gabi (30. Aug. 2005)

Hi Petra,

herzlich willkommen hier. 

Die Tiefe von 1,5m ist aber bei einer Fläche von 2,5m x 2,5m sehr steil. Da wird am Rand kaum Substrat für die Pflanzen halten. Mein Teich ist bei 3 x 4 m nur etwas über 1m tief und trotzdem ähnelt er einem Bombenkrater. Schau mal ob du nicht breiter planen kannst, ansonsten weniger tief. 

Trotzdem viel Spaß bei deiner Planung.


----------



## Georg (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

so nun da du dich ja mit dem Gedanken einen Folienteich zu bauen beschäftigst, würde ich die Sache nun auch nicht überhastet angehen.
Viele haben eine übereilte Planung schon mit viel Frust und Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Mein Tipp: 
- Plane erst mal sorgfältig, 
- Stelle deine Planung hier vor
- Nimm von den Anregungen, die du hier bekommst, mit was du möchtest,
- kaufe und baue erst dann.  

Schau mal in den Fachbeitrag zum Teichprofil.

Ich würde sagen, wenn du nicht die Folie mit teuren Steinfolien kaschieren willst, mach die Ufer nicht so steil. Bis ca. 30 Grad bleibt Substrat auf der Folien liegen.  Zeichne das Profil doch mal auf. Du wirst sehen, dass bei einer Breite von 2,5 m und einer Böschung von 30 Grad nicht mal 1m Wassertiefe zusammen kommt. 

Zum Thema Fische oder nicht gibts unterschiedliche Ansichten. Ich gehöre zu den "bewust auf Fische Verzichtern". 

Warum: 
- Mehr Artenvielfalt
- keine (Filter) -technik erforderlich
- weniger Arbeit
- mehr am Teich sitzen und faulenzen.

Schau mal in mein Album.


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hi Gabi und Georg

Danke für die guten tips aber leider muss ich doch erst mal mit meinen kleinen teich vorlieb nehmen da heute keine gute Nachricht für mich gekommen ist .
Leider muss ich erst mal mein Auto fertig machen lassen da kommt eine reparatur von 500 Euro auf mich zu so ein misssssssssst ::? 
Aber wie sagt man so schön  auto fängt mit A an und hört mit ooooooooooooooo auf.
Aber es gibt ja noch ein nächstes Jahr und dann geht es aber los.Bis dahin werde ich mein kleines Biotop lieben

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Noch mal ich wollte euch mal meinen Kater Pepe vorstellen


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

du wirst im nächsten Jahr dein Biotop mit dem "neuen Teich" garantiert kombinieren können.

Immer eines nach dem anderen... und so hast Du auch genug Zeit um eine Planung aufzustellen.

Der Winter ist lang ! :?


----------



## Petra (30. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

da muss ich dir recht geben der Winter ist sehr laaaaaaaannnnnng.

Ach noch was  Danke Schön das du die Bilder für mich rein gesetzt hast.
Ich habe mir das Programm herunter geladen und wie du siehst klappt es mit den Bildern jetzt supi.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (30. Aug. 2005)

Hi Petra,

freut mich


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (31. Aug. 2005)

hallo georg
sieht ja toll aus.hast du auch ein neues bild die sind ja schon älter.und wie groß ist den dein teich?
liebe grüße maja


----------



## Petra (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Nun habe ich eine Frage?????

Was für Pflanzen nehme ich und wieviele.
Ich würde mich freuen über ein paar gute ratschläge.

Gruss Petra :toothy4:


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

als erstes solltest Du entscheiden, welches Substrat Du in den Teich einbringen willst.
Auch bei einem Fertigteich kann man (fast) ohne Pflanzkörbe/-behälter auskommen.

Bei den Pflanzen solltest Du auf ausgesprochene Wucherer wie __ Schilf und Breitblättrigen __ Rohrkolben verzichten.
Falls Du eine Seerose möchtest, dann nimm nicht die erstbeste aus dem Baumarkt! Dort bekommst Du sehr oft nur wuchsfreudige Hybriden.
Besser wäre es, wenn Du Dich mal mit Werner Wallner ( www.nymphaion.de ) in Verbindung setzt. Auf seiner HP im Shop sind auch die Pflanzen recht gut beschrieben...
Er kann Dich sicherlich sehr gut beraten! (nein, das Forum bekommt keine Prozente  8)    )

Ich persöhnlich würde vor allem auf Unterwasserpflanzen Wert legen.
Sie helfen Dir dabei, die Schwebalgen auf natürlichem Wege in den Griff zu bekommen.

Hier noch 2Links zum Weiterlesen ;-)

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=374
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=454


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Was meinst du mit Substrat muss ich etwa noch Erde in das Becken rein machen ????
wenn ja was nehme ich dafür denn davon habe ich leider keine AHNUNG Sorry. Bitte gib mir dafür einen guten rat.

DANKE

Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

Du wirst Dir doch sicherlich schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht haben, wie Du die Pflanzen in den Teich setzen willst?
Beim Substrat gibt es geteilte Meinungen.
Die einen bevorzugen ein Sand/Lehmgemisch, andere reinen Sand und wieder andere (feinen) Kies.
Jeder muss für sich entscheiden, was seinem Teich dienlich ist und bei ihm an gewünschter Stelle auch liegen bleibt!
Nur von Teicherde solltest Du tunlichst die Finger lassen.
Sie ist absolut ungeeignet... auch wenn der Name auf etwas anderes schließen läßt!

Ansonsten hier noch ein paar Fachbeiträge zum Lesen...

http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic98.html
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic96.html
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic95.html (auch wenn Dein Teich für einige Vorschläge weniger geeignet sein dürfte)

Wenn Du mal die Suchfunktion benutzt... wirst Du sicherlich auch noch hier und da fündig werden


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annett

Danke für den hinweis ich wollte eigendlich feinen Kies nehmen.
Das gefällt mir besser als Sand/Lehmgemisch.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

die Pflanzen wachsen sehr schlecht in Kies.Kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Was hälst Du davon, erst Sand-Lehmgemisch wo Du die Pflanzen einsetzt und anschliessend eine Schicht Kies   

Nur so als Anregung...


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten

Das finde ich gut.

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

Hi Leute 

Bin gerade schwer an buddeln muss meine Pflanzen umsetzen .

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

Hi ihr Lieben 

Wollte euch ein paar bilder zeigen



Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

und noch eins


----------



## Petra (1. Sep. 2005)

Und natürlich meine Palme die auch an meinen Teich kommt


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (2. Sep. 2005)

hallo petra,

das sieht ja nach richtig viel arbeit aus.du hast ja ein riesen loch gegraben.wie gestaltest du denn das  teichumfeld?

liebe grüße maja


----------



## Petra (2. Sep. 2005)

Hallo maja

Das sieht nur so gross aus das Loch musste erst mal viel Schotter weg machen und dann musste ich das ganze wurzel werk wegbekommen denn da wo der Teich jetzt steht waren mal ganz viele Bäume und beim Graben  stellte ich fest  das man die Wurzel nie weg gemacht hatte so musste ich es jetzt tun.
Zum Teichumfeld kommt ja noch ein kleiner Wasserfall hinzu warte nur noch auf meine Steinfolie damit Baue ich den Wasserfall Stufenförmig rings um den Teich kommt auch Steinfolie damit man nicht den Blöden rand vom Becken sieht dann kommen noch Schöne Findlinge um den Teich und natürlich Pflanzen.

So maja hoffe das es dir reicht was ich geschrieben habe.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra, 

wie siehts aus....schon wieder was getan? oder etwa eine Wochenendpause eingelegt


----------



## Petra (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Leider musste ich eine Pause machen da ich meine linke Hand nicht mehr bewegen konnte so nutzte ich das Wochenende für eine Pause.
Leider muss ich auch noch auf meine Steinfolie warten da sie im Fachhandel nicht mehr da war und diese erst Bestellen mussten und das wegen 5 meter ist das nicht ein Witz aber was soll es  so kaufe ich heute erst mal diesen Sand/Lehmgemisch und Kies.
Ich habe auch schon mit meinem Mann am Samstag Pflanzen gekauft für um den Teich schöne Grosse  damit es  im Nächstem Jahr richtig dicht wird um den Teich und damit viele viele __ Libellen und andere Tiere sich Wohl fühlen bei mir hoffe nur das alles angeht.
So Thorsten das war es fürs erste bis denne sobald sich was tut mache ich auch wieder Bilder.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (5. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra,

das mit der Steinfolie ist ja wirklich dumm.

Hättest mal was gesagt, hätte Dir bestimmt einen passenden Link geben können,wo Du sie her bekommst.  

Das mit deiner Hand... ist wohl überanstrengung, geht wohl allen/vielen Teichbauern so. 

Dann Ruhe dich noch etwas aus, bis es weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Petra (6. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Gestern war ich noch mal los wegen der Steinfolie und die sagten mir das sie sie erst wieder in 3 Wochen bekommen könntest du mir den Link bitte geben wo ich sie bekommen kann. Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (6. Sep. 2005)

Moin petra,

habe gerade mal mit Olaf telefoniert.

*Das Ergebnis guckst Du hier *- defekter Link entfernt - der Shop hat einen guten Ruf!


Falls Du kein Ebaymitglied bist, kannst Du auch noch hier schauen... www.holzum.de  allerdings teurer und Du muss dort anrufen,
steht nicht auf der Internetseite, aber sie führen diese Folie


----------



## Petra (6. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Holzum kenne ich  die sind ganz Gross in Rees denn da kommt mein Mann her und die sind zu Teuer da kostet der laufende meter in der breite  40cm 17,95 und das war mir zuviel Geld finde ich.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (6. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten 
noch mal ich .
Ich habe bei eBay noch einen gefunden der Steinfolie hat  und der gibt 5 jahre garantie die Steinfolie ist von der Firma Heissner habe gerade mal selber  unter der Firma nachgeschaut.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (6. Sep. 2005)

rehi Petra,

na, das hört sich doch gut an   

Dann schlage zu, mit etwas Glück hast Du die Folie Freitag-Samstag


----------



## Petra (6. Sep. 2005)

rehi Thorsten

Ich habe zugeschlagen bezahle für den laufenden meter 8,95 ich spare über 30% das ist gut.

gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi ihr lieben Heute kam meine Steinfolie das ging echt schnellREISSSSEN Freude.
Morgen geht es dann endlich weiter erst mal muss ich Kabel legen  für die Steckdose dann wenn ich das Fertig habe geht es am Teich weiter möchte es gerne bis zum Wochenende Fertig bekommen hoffe das ich das Schaffedenn durch das ganze graben und schleppen spüre ich  mein Rheuma  in den Knochen  und das ist nicht so gut aber das macht mir nichts aus bin hart in nehmen.
Wenn es so weit ist mache ich wieder ein paar Fotos.
So ihr lieben Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend
Gruss Petra


----------



## Steffen (7. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra...

Muß ja mal fragen machst du das ganze wirklich ganz allein ????   

Wenn ja Respekt..... weiter sooooo.......... 

PS:Ich freue mich das du dich für ein Biotop entschieden hast .....


----------



## Petra (8. Sep. 2005)

Hi Steffen

Ja ich mache alles alleine da mein Mann Fernfahrer ist ist er nie zuhause.

Es macht mir spass im Garten zu graben  und zu gestalten wenn ich könnte würde ich noch viel mehr machen aber das geht leider nur nach und nach und darauf freue ich mich wenn ich wieder mal was geschaft habe.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (8. Sep. 2005)

Moin Petra,

RESPEKT! 

Wenn Du alles alleine machst, ganz ohne Hilfe, ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir   

Bin echt mal auf das Ergebniss gespannt !

Schönen Tag noch....


----------



## Steffen (8. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra...

Was soll ich nur noch zu Thorsten seiner Antwort hinzufügen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und ich finde es 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das Thorsten immer das schreibt was ich denke....

Nun noch mal von mir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und mache nicht alles auf einmal mach auch mal nee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

wenn du noch fragen hast schriebe einfach ins Forum und dir wird geholfen und nun noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Petra (9. Sep. 2005)

Hi Leute


----------



## Thorsten (9. Sep. 2005)

Moin Petra,

mhhh, wie hast Du denn generell vor das Teichumfeld zu gestalten?

Mal vor ab ein Vorschlag...schneide die Folie ab, fülle dann soweit die Erde auf das Du knapp unterhalb der Steine bist.

Setze dann einige __ Bodendecker, diese wuchern schnell und verdecken dadurch deinen Rand (übergang Steine-Beet)

Wäre jetzt meine Idee


----------



## karsten. (9. Sep. 2005)

*re: Fotoecke*

@petra

noch´ne Variante
schönes WE  8)


----------



## Astrid (9. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

hast du das mal gelesen?
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/ftopic783.html
Vielleicht kann Thorsten was arangieren


----------



## Petra (11. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten ,Karsten und Astrid

Danke für eure guten vorschläge.

Gestern hat mein Mann mit mir noch eine Tanne entfernd da sie hin war und da kam mein Mann gleich auf eine neue Idee wir werden den Teich gleich vergrössern aber dann mit Folie er möchte gerne den Bachlauf über einen kleine Brücke laufen lassen geht das ???
Ich sagte zu ihm da du aber nie da bist muss ich das wohl alleine machen oder und er so wie er ist jaaaaa na toll sagte ich mir ich bin schon soweit gekommen da bekomme ich das auch noch hin  und wieder Buddeln heisst es dann gut das ich noch nicht soweit bin deshalb geht es noch.
Mein mann möchte gerne in den grösseren Teich  Goldis haben jetzt die frage wie Tief und wie breit muss ich buddeln.
So das ist erst mal alles.
Ich werde den kleinen Teich so umranden wie Thorsten es auf dem Foto hat denn das gefällt mir sehr und ist schön für meine Pflanzen die ich von Tunesien mitgebracht habe denn diese Pflanzen sind Winterhart und sie Blühen sogar das ganze jahr über.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

Dein Mann ist aber ein ganz toller........ 
Soll der Bachlauf unter einer Brücke durch oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
Könntest Du nicht mal eine Zeichnung einstellen, was genau Ihm/Euch da so "vorschwebt"?


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2005)

Hi petra,

der Bachlauf soll über die Brücke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Teichtiefe, sollte bei min. 1,20-1,50 m liegen bei Fischbesatz


----------



## Petra (11. Sep. 2005)

Hi ihr Lieben

Mein Mann wollte den Bachlauf über die Brücke laufen lassen aber das habe ich ihn schon abgeraten denn das geht nicht  so wie er es will und das sehe auch nicht aus.
Ich werde erst mal den Teich ausbau machen mit Sumpfzone und dann werde ich das Flies und dann die Folie  legen danach werde ich den Bachlauf unter seine kleine Brücke Bauen denn so gefällt es mir besser,dennich sehe es ja jeden tag und nicht mein Mann da er ja erst immer am Freitag abend zuhause ist allso geht es nach meiner vorstellung und nicht nach seiner   .

So das war es erst mal gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

ich hab das jetzt zum Teil immer noch nicht ganz verstanden... 
Willst Du den Fertigteich mit Folie usw. erweitern oder einen 2. Teich zusätzlich bauen? Und die beiden dann mit dem Bachlauf verbinden?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In beiden Fällen gibt es noch einiges zu beachten...

Vielleicht solltest Du wirklich mal einen Plan/Skizze hier einstellen.
Dann komme bestimmt auch noch ein paar Vorschläge zusammen....
Falls Du möchtest, helfen wir Dir auch dabei! ;-)


----------



## Petra (11. Sep. 2005)

Hi Annett
Ich möchte den Fertigteich erweitern mit Folie und dann beide mit einen Bachlauf verbinden.
Ich werde Morgen eine Skizze fertig stellen und dann werde ich ihn hier einstellen damit ihr seht wie ich es meine.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (12. Sep. 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben

Jetzt habe ich mal eine Skizze gemalt bin nicht so gut darun Sorry

So soll  mein Zweiter Teich aussehen.
Er soll 3,50 x2,50 und die Tiefe 1,20 hoffe das es reicht kann aber noch tiefer gehen.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Steffen (12. Sep. 2005)

Hi..

Die Idee ist super es sollte gehen. Was willst du im Fertig Teich halten auch fische oder nur im großen ????? Die Tiefe von 1,20 ist ausreichend für den Winter für Goldfische aber überlege genau welche Fische du halten willst ??? wenn du auch mal Kois halten willst muß der Teich so ca. auf 1,50 - 2,00 Tief sein !!!!


----------



## Petra (12. Sep. 2005)

Hi Steffen
Im Fertigteich kommen nur Pflanzen das wird mein Biotop
Der grosse Teich soll auch zwei Koi´s bekommen werde dann auf 1.50 bis 2 meter gehen damit sie im winter nicht einfrieren oder erfrieren.
Jetzt noch eine Frage wie gross muss die Folie sein und die Stärke der Folie wie soll die sein????

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (12. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra,

irgendiwe kann ich nicht ganz folgen, versuche jetzt aber mal mein bestes    

Wenn das Fertigbecken ein Biotop (eine art  Pflanzfilter?) werden soll, dann würde ich das folgendermaßen gestalten.

Dein Folienteich-Wasser, wird mittels einer Pumpe zu einem Filter geführt.(erforderlich bei Fischbesatz)
Vom Filter aus, würde ich das Wasser in/durch dein Biotop leiten, von da aus (kleiner Bachlauf) geht es dann wieder zurück in den Folienteich.

Danach beginnt das selbe "Spiel" von vorne...somit hast Du eine effektive Filterung!


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

in welchem der beiden Teich soll die Pumpe liegen; bzw. welcher liegt höher?
Normalerweise sollte man immer den kleineren Teich oben bauen... die Pumpe also in den Großen, damit beim Einschalten des Bachlaufes nicht der kleine, untere Teich leer ist, bevor wieder Wasser aus dem Bachlauf im unteren Teich landet.  Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich.
Man sollte die Verdunstung innerhalb eines Tages litermäßig nicht unterschätzen! 
Je größer die Oberfläche, desto mehr verdunstet... also geht litermäßig aus dem großen Teich mehr verloren als aus dem kleinen...

Zur Foliengrößeie Folie sollte natürlich groß genug sein...  8)   
Mal im Ernst: Das mußt Du ausmessen! Am besten mit einem Maßband an der breitesten und längsten Stelle (durch die tiefste.. wenn es möglich ist) messen!
Gib lieber noch 0,5m pro Seite hinzu... abschneiden kann man immer noch.. kleben macht echt keinen Spaß und ist unter Umständen nicht 100%ig dicht (falls sich die Folie überhaupt Kleben läßt).
Sollte sich bei Euch kein Maßband finden, dann nimm eine einfache Schnur und mach nach jeweils 1m ein kleines farbiges Bändchen dran... das sollte genauso gut funktionieren.

Ich würde 1mm starke PVC-Folie nehmen! Das müßte bei der angestrebten Größe ausreichen.
Bei 3,5x2,5m Teichgröße und 1,5-2m Tiefe wirst Du arge Schwierigkeiten bekommen, wenn Du ein ordentliches Profil haben möchtest... 
Ohne steil abfallende Wände wird da m.M.n. garnix zu machen sein.
Plane aber genug Pflanzzonen für Sumpfpflanzen ein... sonst bist Du die nächste mit grünem Teichwasser ;-)

Mach Dir unbedingt schon jetzt Gedanken um die Rand-/Ufergestaltung!
Noch hast Du alle Möglichkeiten...
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=278
Wenn Du die Suche mal mit den entsprechenden Suchworten wie "Ufergraben", "Uferwall", "Teichrand" usw. benutzt, wirst Du wahrscheinlich erschlagen  8)


----------



## Petra (14. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Heute fange ich mit dem Schachten aus denn gestern war mein Schwager da gut das es eine Familie gibt   er sagte mir wie ich es machen soll.
Wenn ich soweit bin kommt er noch mal und will alles richtig ausmessen was ich an Folie und Vlies brauche das fand ich echt supi von ihm.
Mein Schwager fand es echt schon schön was ich mit meinem Biotop schon gemacht habe,er sagte mir auch was das wir das Biotop und dem Grossen Becken dann mit eine umwallspumpe verbinden damit die närstoffe vom Biotop in das Grosse Becken kommen Fragt mich aber nicht wie das gehen soll aber das soll gehen.
So das ist erst mal alles für heute werde  euch alle auf dem laufenden halten und mache auch wieder ein paar Fotos die dann hier rein kommen.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi Leute

Soweit bin ich.

Ein Foto setze ich mit dabei hoffe nur das ich nichts verkert mache dabei.

Gruss Petra

PS. Bin total fertig muss erst mal Pause machen


----------



## Thorsten (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra,

na Du gibst ja gas... toll!

Ein kleiner Tip noch, gestalte die Terassen etwas breiter.
Dann kannst Du später noch Pflanzen dort setzen


----------



## Steffen (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi...

 bist du schon weit...

Wie werden den nun die Maße vom Teich werden ??? wenn man mal fragen darf  

Und Thorsten hat recht mit dem Terassen die müssen größer...... sonst schon gut sooo


----------



## Petra (14. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten und Steffen

Fragt lieber nicht wie gross der Teich wird das ist mir egal die Maße nimmt mein Schwager wenn ich soweit bin um so grösser desdo besser,die Terrasse werde ich noch vergrössern danke für den Rat deshalb habe ich ja das Foto hier reingesetzt damit ich von euch ein paar gute ratschläge bekomme.
Heute werde ich aber nicht mehr weiter machen denn es ist bei uns am niesseln.
Ich kann auch heute nichts mehr machen meine Bandscheiben  melden sich schon vor Schmerzen und das ist nicht gut für mich kann sonst morgen nicht arbeiten gehen.  :big4: 

Gruss petra


----------



## Petra (18. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Gestern war mein Schwager da und hat  Maß genommen von meinen Teich L 6,5 x B 4,5 x T 1,2 
Mit der ausschachtung war er auch sehr zufrieden.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (18. Sep. 2005)

Moin Petra,

benutze mal diesen - defekter Link entfernt - dann weisst Du genau wieviel Folie benötigt wird.


P.S.
Buddel noch einwenig tiefer...


----------



## Petra (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Ihr lieben
Heute wollte ich euch ein Bild wieder mal zeigen hoffe das alles ok ist.
wenn was sein sollte bitte melden .


Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (20. Sep. 2005)

Halihalo ihr Lieben 

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage was nehme ich für eine Pumpe?????

Gruss Petra

Ps. Fragt nicht wieviel wasser der Teich hat denn das Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Thorsten (21. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra,

mensch ganz übersehen   

Also, eine Pumpe würde ich von OASE empfehlen - Serie  Aquamax!






Diese sind recht "stromsparend" und haben eine lange Lebensdauer.

Allerdings haben sie auch einen recht hohen Anschaffungspreis.(lohnt aber-Du bekommst 5 Jahre Garantie auf Pumpen)

Welche Du genau nehmen musst, richtet sich nach dem Teichinhalt.
Schätze mal Du benötigst eine Aquamax 4000...ist nur eine Schätzung!

Gebe doch deine Maße mal rein, dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## Petra (22. Sep. 2005)

Guten Morgen Thorsten

Schau doch mal Weiter oben da stehen die Maße schon  

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2005)

ups...  

Befasse mich später damit, erst mal Geld verdienen   

Vieleicht hat jemand anders noch einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Thorsten (22. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra,

mal grob überschlagen hast Du später rund 3-3500 Liter im Teich.

Du solltest mit einer Aquamax 3500 bestens bedient sein.






_Datenblatt:
Eigenschaften Name Aquamax 3500 
Leistungsaufnahme in Watt 53 
Meter Wassersäule max. 1,6 
Anschluss Druckseite in Zoll G 1 1/2 
Nennspannung 220-240 V / 50 Hz 
Kabellänge in m 10 
Garantie 3 + 2 = 5 Jahre 
Abmessungen in mm (Ø x H) 297 x 159 
Liter pro min. max. 60 
Filterfläche in cm2 810 
Anschluss Saugseite in Zoll G 1 1/2 
Gewicht in kg 4,00 
_

Pumpenkennlinie





Komme mir schon vor wie ein Oasevertreter


----------



## Steffen (24. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra...

Habe grade erst gelesen das du fertig bist sieht Super aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Aber habe ich nun was verpaßt willst du keinen Filter zu der Pumpe ????


----------



## Petra (24. Sep. 2005)

Hi Steffen

Natürlich kommt in meinen Teich ein Filter zur Pumpe.
Ich habe nur gefragt welche ich nehmen soll.

Gruss Petra

Ps. nächste Woche kommt meine Folie mein Teich hat jetzt 96qm mein Mann staunte nicht schlecht wie er den Teich gesehen hat.


----------



## Thorsten (24. Sep. 2005)

Hi petra,

wow...das ist ja richtig was zusammen gekommen.  

Hast Du dich denn nun entschieden, welche Pumpe und Filter es sein soll?

Kläre uns doch bitte mal auf...

Nicht das wir neugirieg wären


----------



## Petra (25. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Ich habe mich entschieden für die Pumpen serie  Aquamax von Oase
Ich war gestern noch bei einen Grosshändler für Teichbau vieleicht kennst du die Firma auch Holzum die haben sehr schöne Teichanlagen die man sich anschauen kann.Der Händler empfahl mir die Aquamax 4000 und so habe ich sie mir gleich mitgenommen habe sogar noch 25% rabatt bekommen und einen kleinen Bachlauf habe ich auch dazu bekommen.
Die Pumpe sollte 239,00 euro kosten minus 25% habe wieder mal Glück gehabt.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

klar kenne ich Holzum.Wo warst Du ...in Neukirchen-Vluyn oder in Rees?

Aber ein schönes Schnäppchen haste gemacht


----------



## Petra (25. Sep. 2005)

Hi Thorsten 

Ich war in Rees denn von da kommt mein Mann und der kennt Silvia und Johannes Holzum auch Privat sehr gut.Mein Mann ging mit Johannes in einer Klasse.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (25. Sep. 2005)

na das nenne ich mal* gute Beziehungen*


----------



## Petra (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi Leute 
Wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und was Richtig stellen.
Weiter oben steht das mein Teich 96qm hat stimmt aber nicht mein Mann hat sich Krümmelich gelacht wie er das gelesen hatte.
Mein Teich hat 32qm so ist es richtig.
Nächste Woche geht es mit den Teichbau weiter habe meine Folie und mein Vlies der Filter und die Pumpe ist auch da.
leider geht es jetzt nicht da es nur am Regnen ist und mein Rheuma in den Knochen macht da auch nicht mit hätte ich das mal alles im Hochsommer gemacht denn da sind meine Schmerzen nicht so Schlimm da muss ich aber druch.

So ihr lieben das war es fürs erste sobald es los geht kommen wieder Pic's rein

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (29. Sep. 2005)

Hi Petra,

schön dich wieder zu lesen...bin schon auf neue Pic´s gespannt  :razz: 

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, nutze die Zwangspause und erhole dich


----------



## Petra (5. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

Heute kam meine Folie und das Vlies und morgen geht es los da wird dann der Teich soweit endlich Fertig gestellt bis auf die Steine für die umrandung werde dann Morgen Pic's machen wo mein Mann an Arbeiten ist und natürlich ich auch.

So ihr liben das war es erst mal bis Denne
Gruss Petra :B-fly:  :flower:


----------



## Thorsten (5. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

na da bin ich mal gespannt. 8)  

Eins ist wichtig, beim Wasser einlassen immer die Falten nach/glatt -ziehen!!

Also, viel Spaß und handwerkliches Geschick wünsche ich euch...


----------



## Steffen (5. Okt. 2005)

Hi...







 das ist ja cool also warmes Wetter und viel Spaß mit der Folie und die *Bilder* nicht vergessen .....


----------



## Steffen (10. Okt. 2005)

Hi...

Was ist nur mit Petra LOS


----------



## Petra (11. Okt. 2005)

Hi Leute

Heute möchte ich mich mal wieder melden und euch sagen das ich noch mam Leben bin.
Ich war garz schön kapput vom Teich fertig stellen konnte nicht mehr sitzen und nicht mehr richtig laufen und gehen so schwere Schmerzen hatte ich aber heute geht es mir wieder soweit gut.

So ihr lieben habe ein Pic für euch noch.
Gruss Petra    

Es fehlt nur noch die bepflanzung


----------



## Steffen (11. Okt. 2005)

Hi Petra...

Was machst du denn nur für sachen      soll man den so viel machen?????

Aber der Teich ist schön geworden    

Wie Tief ist er denn nun geworden ????


----------



## Petra (11. Okt. 2005)

Hi Steffen

Leider lebe ich mit Schmerzen seit fast 14 jahren und keiner weiss so richtig woher sie kommen die Ärzte vermuten das es Weichteilrheumatismuss ist aber nur eine vermutung . 
Wenn ich in Bewegung bleibe geht es aber sobald ich Ruhe werden die Schmerzen so Stark das ich danach nicht mehr laufen kann dann muss der Arzt kommen.

So nun zu deiner Frage  die Tiefe des Teiches ist  an der tiefsten stelle 1,50m  am oberen Bild und am unterem ist er 1,20 Tief .

So das war es fürs erste bis denne
Gruss petra :B-fly:


----------



## Thorsten (13. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

sieht doch schon recht gut aus, nur eine Frage habe ich noch...

Wie willst du die restlichen Randzonen/Folie verstecken?


----------



## Petra (13. Okt. 2005)

Hi Thorsten

Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher wie ich die verstecken kann werde mir was überlegen

habe heute eine libelle gerettet hoffe das sie überlebt

gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (13. Okt. 2005)

Bitte von unten anfangen denn das ist das erste Bild


----------



## Petra (25. Okt. 2005)

Hi ihr Lieben

Ich habe ein Problem mein Teichufer sackt ab was kann ich tun??????


Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

jetzt haben wir den "Salat"... 

DAS hatte ich Dir bereits am Mo 12 Sep, 2005 17:48Uhr geschrieben.



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir unbedingt schon jetzt Gedanken um die Rand-/Ufergestaltung!
> Noch hast Du alle Möglichkeiten...
> http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?t=278
> Wenn Du die Suche mal mit den entsprechenden Suchworten wie "Ufergraben", "Uferwall", "Teichrand" usw. benutzt, wirst Du wahrscheinlich erschlagen  8)



Auch von anderen Seiten kamen sehr gute Vorschläge...
http://forum.hobby-gartenteich.de/viewtopic.php?p=11013 und folgende Seiten
Dann kam (laut Deinem Posting) Dein Schwager und hat gesagt, wie Du es machen sollst!?
Was hat er denn zur Randgestaltung vorgeschlagen? So wie es jetzt ist? 

Nachdem ich den fertigen Teich auf Bildern gesehen habe, war mir klar, dass unsere Hinweise unbeachtet geblieben sind...
Im Nachhinein wird es schwierig zu korrigieren, zumal Du die Folie schon abgeschnitten hast...

Evtl. würde es helfen den Rand, über den die Folie bezogen wurde, mit Mörtel neu aufzubauen.. aber vielleicht kommen noch andere Vorschläge!?
Aber die Ideallösung, vor allem für die Folie, ist das nicht...


----------



## Petra (25. Okt. 2005)

Hi Annett

Danke für die schnelle antwort.

Ich habe die Folie nicht ganz abgeschnitte sie ist gut anderthalb Meter noch eingerollt so das ich noch was machen kann es ist ja nicht soviel wo es abgesackt ist.
Leider wird es wohl so sein das ich immer damit probleme haben werde da wir viele Erdbewegungen haben wegen des Bergbaus ab und an Wackelt bei uns die Erde und dann sackt bei uns die erde ein.
hoffe das ich es mit eueren vorschlägen hin bekomme,denn mein Schwager war damit keine grosse hilfe.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (25. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Petra,

wenn Du noch Folie dran hast... dann sieht die Sache ja nicht sooo schlecht aus.
Lies Dir noch mal die ganzen Vorschläge der Mitglieder hier durch!
Evtl. kannst Du auch den einen oder anderen kombinieren?!
Bei Fragen dazu... nachharken! ;-)


----------



## Petra (11. März 2006)

*AW: Bin neu*

Hallo ihr Lieben

So jetzt möchte ich von euch  ein paar ratschläge haben

Auf dem bild von meinen Teich möchte ich noch einen Bachlauf haben ich hoffe das das geht die Palme die da steht kommt wo anders hin da sie mehr Platz brauch der Stromkassten kommt da auch weg.
Ich hoffe das das geht.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf viele antworten

Gruss Petra


----------



## Petra (11. März 2006)

*AW: Bin neu*

Noch ein anderes  Bild damit ihr sehen könnt wieviel Platz ich habe


Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (12. März 2006)

*AW: Bin neu*

Hi Petra,

hier geht Deine Frage unter, weil sie einfach im falschen Forum steht.
Bitte setze sie doch etwas ausführlicher (z.B. mit den Abmaßen des Bereiches) im Forum "Bau eines Teiches" ein!
Schreib dazu, was Du Dir so vorgestellt hast.. wirst Dir doch sicherlich auch schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht haben, oder?


----------

